# مطلوب أنواع الحساسات و الصمامات مع شرح عملها غفر لكم



## waelbackdash (22 يونيو 2007)

مطلوب أنواع الحساسات و الصمامات مع شرح عملها غفر لكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 يونيو 2007)

استخدم البحث فى جوجل فهناك اكثر من 50 نوع حساسات و 15 نوع من الصمامات


----------



## رامي نسيج (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اليكم هذه المشاركه بما انه ليس لدي المعرفه في كيفية وضع الصور والروابط فلم اضع الروابط والصور الملونه فمن لديه المعرفه في ذلك فليتفضل مشكوراً ومن اراد ال***** فله ذلك 

أصبحت الحساسات في وقتنا الحاضر ضرورة أساسية في التطبيقات الصناعية . ويتطلع الصناعيّون اليوم باتجاه قطع مدمجة من تجهيزات الحاسب المتحكم بها . في الماضي , كان العاملون بمكانة العقل لهذه التجهيزات .

حيث كان العامل هو المصدر لكل المعلومات حول عملية المعالجة وكان على العامل أن يعرف فيما إذا كانت هناك قطع متوفرة , أو أي من القطع كانت جاهزة , وهل هي صالحة أم فاسدة , وهل الأدوات في حالة جيدة , وهل مكان التثبيت مفتوح أم مغلق , و هكذا ... وبالتالي فإنه كان يتوجب على العامل أن يتحسس المشكلات بنفسه في العملية الإنتاجية .
وهكذا كان العامل يستطيع أن يرى أو أن يشعر و حتى أن يكتشف المشكلات بنفسه .
والآن تستخدم الحواسيب في العديد من المجالات الصناعية التي تستخدم نظام الـ ( PLC ) للتحكم بحركة و تتابع الآلات . حيث أن نظام الـ ( PLC ) أكثر سرعة و دقة في العمل وإنجاز المهام ، وكذلك يقوم على اكتشاف وتفحص عمليات المعالجة بنفسه .

وتستخدم الحساسات الصناعية لتنجز نفس قدرات نظام الـ ( PLC ) . 
يمكن أن تستخدم الحساسات البسيطة من قبل نظام الـ ( PLC ) لتختبر فيما إذا كان العنصر موجوداً أو مفقوداً , وكذلك لتقيم حجم العناصر , ولتختبر فيما إذا كان المنتج فارغ أم ممتلئ .

إن الحساسات في الحقيقة ، تنجز مهام بسيطة وبكفاءة عالية وبدقة أكبر مما يمكن أن يفعله الأشخاص ، وإن الحساسات أكثر سرعة كما أن الأخطاء المرتكبة فيها تكون قليلة .
ولقد عملت الدراسات من أجل تقييم كيفية تأثير الكائن الحي على تكرار وفحص المهام .
مثلاً : إن إحدى الدراسات فحصت استجابة الناس لطاولة التنس ، حيث وجهت كرات التنس مباشرة للشخص ، وتبين أن الكرات البيضاء كانت تعطي استجابة جيدة ، أما الكرات السوداء فقد تبعثرت ، فوجد أن 70% من الأشخاص كانوا ذوي فعالية في إيجاد الكرات الموجهة نحوهم . بالتأكيد ، كانوا يستطيعون إيجاد كل الكرات السوداء ولكن لا ينجزون ذلك بالشكل الأمثلي ، فيصبح الأشخاص ضجرين ويرتكبون الأخطاء .
بينما الحساسات البسيطة تستطيع أن تنجز مهام بسيطة وبشكل أسهل .
يجب أن تكون مدركاً بأن المعطيات المقدمة من إحدى أنواع الحساسات يمكن أن تستخدم لتزويد أنواع مختلفة من المعلومات وسوف نرى ذلك لاحقاً .

وإن تعدد أنواع الحساسات وتعقيدات استخدامها في حل مشاكل التطبيقات ينمو يومياً ، حيث دخلت حساسات جديدة لسد الاحتياجات ، وهناك مجلات مكرسة لمواضيع الحساسات .





1) حساسات العبور والفحص 

*إن إحدى الاستخدامات الشائعة للحساس هي حالات فحص مواد التغذية ، حيث يمكن أن تستخدم أجزاء متحركة على طول خط النقل المتحرك .*

*يمكن في بعض أنواع الأغذية أن يستخدم الحساس ليشعر نظام الـ ( PLC ) عندما يكون العنصر في موقعه ، من حيث جاهزيته للاستخدام ، وهي عملية تدعى بفحص ( الوجود / الفقدان ) هل العنصر المستهدف موجود ، أم أنه غير موجود .*

*يمكن أن يزود نظام الـ ( PLC ) بحساسات أخرى يمكن أن تزوده بمعلومات إضافية ، حيث يستطيع نظام الـ ( PLC ) أن يأخذ المعلومات من الحساس ويستخدمها مثلاً في عد العناصر التي تمر تحتها ، كما يستطيع نظام الـ ( PLC ) مقارنة العناصر المكتملة وكذلك الوقت ، ليحسب أزمنة الدورة . حيث يمّكن هذا الحساس البسيط نظام الـ ( PLC ) من إنجاز ثلاثة مهام وهي :*

*1) هل العناصر موجودة .*

*2) كم عدد العناصر قد مر من خلاله .*

*3) ما هو زمن العناصر لهذه الدورة .*

*يمكن أن تستخدم حساسات بسيطة لتحديد أي منتج موجود ، تخيل أن المصنع الذي ينتج ثلاثة رزم من الحجوم على نفس النسق (السير المتحرك) ، وتخيل أن هذه الحجوم الثلاثة من المنتج تتحرك على خط النقل بشكل عشوائي ، عندما تصل كل حزمة على نهاية الخط يجب أن يعرف نظام الـ ( PLC ) ما هو حجم المنتج الذي مر خلال الحساس . وهذا يمكن فعله بسهولة بواسطة ثلاث حساسات بسيطة لتحديد أي منتج موجود .*

*وبالتالي فإنه : إذا كان حساس واحد يعمل ، فالمنتج الأصغر يتقدم . وإذا كان حساسان يعملان ، فإن المنتج ذو الحجم الأوسط هو الذي يمر. وإذا كانت الحساسات الثلاثة تعمل ، فإن المنتج ذو الحجم الأكبر سوف يمر . *

*نفس المعلومات يمكن أن تستخدم لاقتفاء أثر المنتج من أجل باقي أحجام المنتج وأزمنة الدورة لكل حجم .*



*ويمكن أن تستعمل الحساسات في فحص فيما إذا كانت الأوعية لم تملأ .*
*تخيل أن زجاجات أقراص الأسبرين تتحرك على خط نقل بأغلفة رقيقة معدنية ومغطاة ، فإن هناك حساس بسيط يمكنه أن يتحسس بشكل جيد عبر الفجوات ويضمن أن الزجاجة قد ملئت بأقراص الأسبرين .*

*ويمكن ضبط حساس واحد ليتحسس فيما إذا كانت الزجاجة تتقدم على خط النقل ، وغالباً ما يدعى بحساس العبور .*

*حيث يستخدم حساس العبور في إظهار المنتج عندما يكون في مكان العبور المحدد بمجال الحساس ، وعندها يعلم نظام الـ ( PLC ) أن المنتج قد مر من خلاله وبإمكانه أن ينجز فحوصات لاحقة محددة .*

*ويضبط حساس ثاني لفحص الأسبرين في الزجاجة ، فإذا كان هناك زجاجة فارغة تتقدم ، ولم يكتشف الحساس الأسبرين بداخلها ، فعندها يعلم نظام الـ ( PLC ) أن الأسبرين لم يملئ ، و نظام الـ ( PLC ) يمكنه أن يتأكد أيضاً من أنه لايوجد زجاجات فارغة تركت في المصنع ، ويمكنه أن يقتفي أثر ضرائب الإنتاج وأزمنة الدورات والقطع المعطوبة .*


2) حساسات الحرارة​ 
يمكن أن تستخدم هذه الحساسات في مراقبة درجات الحرارة ، تخيل أن فرناً يستعمل في مخبز ، فإن الحساس يمكن أن يراقب درجة الحرارة ويشير إليها .

وبعدها يتحكم نظام الـ ( PLC ) بعنصر التسخين في الفرن ليحافظ على الحرارة الأمثلية 
وعادة يوصل هذا الحساس إلى مقياس حرارة رقمي وهذا المقياس مزود بتلامسات مفتوحة ومغلقة وبالتالي يمكن برمجة المقياس تبعاً للبارامترات المطلوبة في الدخل .



*3) حساسات الضغط *​ 


يعتبر الضغط أمراً أساسياً في محطات توليد الطاقة ، وفي التحكم بوحدات الإنتاج المؤتمتة ، وفي هندسة الروبوت بغية التعرف على الأشكال ، أو تحديد القوى الخارجية المؤثرة على الروبوت.

وإن للضغط دور أساسي في عمليات المعالجة ، تخيل أن آلة تعمل على اقتحام البلاستيك ، فإن البلاستيك المعرض للحرارة سيدفع بقوة إلى القالب تحت ضغط معين (حقن البلاستيك) ، والضغط يجب أن يكون محدد بدقة وإلا فإن العنصر سوف يتلف أو يتشوه .

وبالتالي فإن الحساسات يمكن أن تستخدم لمراقبة الضغط ، وسوف يقوم نظام الـ (PLC) بالإشارة إلى الحساس والتحكم بالضغط المناسب .

وإن كل هذه الأعمال تتطلب استخدام سلاسل قياس تشكل فيها حساسات الضغط الحلقة الأهم ، حيث يعطي هذا الحساس المعلومات المناسبة مع ضغط الهواء أو الغاز أو بخار الماء أو الزيت أو أي مائع آخر ، مما يسمح بتحديد العمل الأمثلي للأجهزة أو الآليات الميكانيكية .
والشكل التالي يبين حساس ضغط . إن الضغط المطبق P يؤدي إلى تمدد محوري وقطري ، ويتم تبديل هذه التمددات ، التي تعتبر مقادير ميكانيكية ، إلى إشارة كهربائية .



*4) حساسات معدل الجريان والتدفق *​ 



إن معدلات الجريان ذات أهمية بالغة في العمليات الصناعية ، مثل صناعة الورق ، كما يمكن أن تستخدم الحساسات لمراقبة التدفق لمادة ما . ويستخدم نظام الـ ( PLC ) هذه المعطيات للتحكم في ضبط معدل الجريان والتدفق لنظام معين .

فمثلاً : إن عداد المياه المنزلي سيراقب لك تدفق المياه ليحسب لك الفاتورة .
ولا تقتصر هذه الحساسات على حساسات تدفق السوائل ، إنما يوجد :
حساس لقياس التدفق الكهرطيسي : وهو عبارة عن وشيعتان موضوعتان على جانبي مجرى القياس ، ويكون هذا المجرى مصنعاً من مادة مغناطيسية ، وسطه الداخلي يكون مغطى بطبقة عازلة ومقاومة للتآكل ، ويتم وضع مسريين لالتقاط الإشارة على طرفي قطر معامد لخطوط التحريض المغناطيسي ، ويتناسب مطال الإشارة (الجهد) الملتقطة مع التدفق .

حساس لقياس التدفق الميكانيكي : وفيه يخضع مبدل المقاس الموضوع ضمن مجرى إلى قوة ناتجة عن المائع المتحرك مما يؤدي إلى تحريكه حركة دورانية أو انسحابية ، ويتم قياس هذه الحركة عن طريق حساس الذي يقيس المقدار الفيزياثي ونحصل من خرجه بالمقابل على إشارة كهربائية .

]

الحساس الهيدروستاتيكي : وهو عبارة عن عنصر عائم يبقى على سطح السائل ، ويرتبط بأسلاك شد عبر بكرة . ويمكن ربطه مع حساس تشابهي أو رقمي للحصول على الإشارة الكهربائية .


*5) حساسات الفصل والوصل *​ 

تصنف هذه الحساسات حسب مبدأ الأرقام (0 - 1 ) ، حيث تقسم إلى مجموعتين ، الواصلة والفاصلة ، وهذه هي الطريقة البسيطة لتعريف هذا النوع من الحساسات . 

فإذا كانت الأداة يجب أن تكون مرتبطة بالعنصر لتتحسس به فتسمى حساسات الوصل أو حساسات التلامس ، وكمثال على ذلك القواطع الموجودة على خط النقل المتحرك ، فعندما يتحرك العنصر تشير هذه القواطع إلى وضعية التشغيل من خلال تغير حالة القاطع ويؤدي ذلك إلى تغير في معطيات الدخل لنظام الـ ( PLC ) الذي سوف يشير إليها عند ذلك .
كما أنها أيضاً تستخدم في الروافع الصناعية لتحديد نهاية المسار لمحور سير الرافعة ، وتستخدم أيضاً في المصاعد الكهربائية لتحديد الحد الأعلى والأدنى لغرفة المصعد .

أما حساسات الفصل ، فهي حساسات يمكن أن تتحقق من المنتج دون أن تلمس المنتج فيزيائياً كما مر معنا سابقاً في حساسات الفحص التي يمكن أن تتفحص محتوى زجاجة الأسبرين ، وبالتالي فإن حساسات الفصل لا تعمل بشكل ميكانيكي ، حيث أن الأدوات الميكانيكية أقل وثوقية من الأدوات الإلكترونية بشكل عام .

أما السرعة فلها اعتبار آخر ، وهو أن الحساسات الإلكترونية أكثر سرعة من العناصر والأدوات الميكانيكية ، وبالتالي فإن العناصر والأدوات الغير موصولة يمكن أن تنجز العمل بمعدلات إنتاج عالية . وهناك أفضلية أخرى ، حيث أن عدم الاتصال بالعنصر هي أنك لن تتدخل في عملية المعالجة .

ويجب الإشارة إلى أن هناك بعض أنواع الحساسات تجمع بين العمل الميكانيكي والإلكتروني .



*6)الحساسات الرقمية والتشابهية *​ 

وهي طريقة أخرى تصنف من خلالها الحساسات ، حيث أن الحساسات الرقمية هي الأسهل من أجل الاستخدام ، وكمثال على ذلك الحواسيب ، حيث أنها تعمل في الحقيقة على نظام المنطق (1 / 0) ، وبمعنى أعم وأشمل ( تشغيل / إيقاف ) ، وهي الحالتان التي تعمل ضمنها الحساسات الرقمية .

وبشكل عام فإن معظم التطبيقات تستخدم مبدأ ( وجود / فقدان ) ، ومبدأ العد ، وتؤمن الحساسات الرقمية هذه الحاجة بشكل كامل وبثمن معقول .

أما الحساسات التشابهية ، فهي أكثر تعقيداً ، ولكنها تستطيع أن تزودنا بمعلومات ومعطيات أكثر حول عملية المعالجة .

وتدعى الحساسات التشابهية غالباً بحساسات الخرج الخطية ، حيث أن الحرارة هي معلومات تشابهية .

تخيل حساس يستخدم لقياس درجة الحرارة ، حيث أن درجة الحرارة الوسطية تكون بحدود من (0 إلى 90 ) درجة ، وبالتالي فإن الحساسات التشابهية تستطيع أن تتحسس بدرجة الحرارة وترسل المعطيات المطلوبة (تيار أو جهد) إلى جهاز الـ ( PLC ) .

وكلما زادت درجة الحرارة أو نقصت ، ازداد التغير في خرج الحساس ، وعلى سبيل المثال يمكن أن يكون خرج الحساس ما بين (mA 20 4) بالاعتماد على الحرارة الفعلية .

هناك عدد غير محدود من أنواع درجات الحرارة ، وكذلك بالنسبة لتيار الخرج ، وبالتالي فإن خرج الحساس يمكن أن يكون عبارة عن أي قيمة من المجال المنخفض إلى العالي ، عندها يمكن لنظام الـ ( PLC ) أن يشير على الحرارة بدقة ويتحكم بعملية المعالجة عن قرب .
وتكون حساسات الضغط فعالة في الأنواع التشابهية ، فهي تزودنا مجالاً من جهد الخرج أو تياره بالاعتماد على الضغط .

إن هناك احتياجات للحساسات الرقمية والتشابهية في التطبيقات الصناعية ، ولاشك أن الحساسات الرقمية تكون أكثر استخداما ً بسبب سهولة التعامل والاستخدام . أما التطبيقات التي تتطلب معلومات فيمكن للحساس التشابهي أن يقوم عند ذلك بتزويدها .



*7) الحساسات البصرية *​ 

وهي إحدى أنواع الحساسات الرقمية ، حيث تستخدم الحساسات البصرية الضوء لتتحسس الأشياء .

في الماضي كانت الحساسات البصرية غير جديرة بالثقة ، لأنها تستخدم الضوء العادي ، وبالتالي فإنها كانت تتأثر بالضوء المحيط ، وهذا يسبب مشاكل عديدة ، والتي قد تؤدي إلى شيء ما غير مرغوب به . 

أما الحساسات الضوئية اليوم فقد حلت هذه المشاكل ، كما أنها أصبحت أكثر موثوقية بسبب الطريقة التي تعالجها هذه الحساسات .

إن الحساسات البصرية كلها تعمل بنفس الطريقة تقريباً ، حيث يكون هناك مصدر ضوئي (المرسل) ، وكاشف ضوئي (المستقبل) ليتحسس بوجود أو انعدام الضوء .

تستخدم الثنائيات المصدرة للضوء كنوع من مصادر الضوء ، حيث تستخدم بسبب صغر حجمها وقوتها العالية وكفائتها ، كما يمكن إشعالها وإطفائها بسرعة عالية وتعمل بطول موجة ضيق وبوثوقية جيدة . كما تستخدم الثنائيات الضوئية في الحساسات بأسلوب نبضي ، من خلال إرسالها لذبذبات (إشعال وإطفاء بسرعة) ويكون زمن الإشعال صغير جداً بالمقارنة مع زمن الإطفاء ، وبالتالي تتذبذب لهذين السببين ، وعندها لن يتأثر الحساس بالضوء المحيط ، كما أنه يزداد عمر المصدر الضوئي .

يتم تحسس الضوء المتذبذب من خلال كاشف الضوء ، وبالتالي يفرز الكاشف عندها جميع الأشعة الضوئية المحيطة ويبحث عن الضوء المتذبذب ، وتكون مصادر الضوء المنتقاة غير مرئية لعين الإنسان .

يتم اختيار الأطوال الموجية بحيث أن الحساسات لا تتأثر بالضوء في المصنع ، حيث أن استخدام أطوال موجية مختلفة يسمح لبعض الحساسات والتي تدعى حساسات اللون الموجه للتفريق بين الألوان .

إن أسلوب النبضة للأطوال الموجية المنتقاة ( المختارة ) تجعل الحساسات البصرية أكثر موثوقية

كما أن كل أنواع الحساسات البصرية تعمل بنفس الأسلوب البسيط والاختلافات تكون فقط في الطريقة التي يصنف بها المصدر الضوئي والمستقبل الضوئي .



*8) حساسات الضوء والظلام *​ 

في الماضي وقبل ظهور هذه الحساسات كان يستعمل ما يسمى بالخلية الضوئية ، واليوم أصبح لدينا نوع جديد ومتطور من الحساسات البصرية . حيث تكون الحساسات البصرية فعالة لتحسس الضوء والظلام ، ويشير الحساس عند تحسسه للضوء أو للظلام إلى الحالة العادية للحساس ، فيما لو كان خرجه في حال التشغيل أو الإطفاء في حالته العادية .

التحسس للضوء : يكون الخرج مفعلاً عندما يستقبل الحساس شعاع معدل ، بمعنى آخر يكون الحساس مفعلاً عندما يكون الشعاع غير محجوب .

التحسس للظلام : وفيه يكون الخرج مفعلاً عندما يحجب الضوء .

وبمعنى أوضح فإن الحساس الضوئي يتحسس الضوء أو الظلام تبعاً لطريقة الوصل في الدارة ، حيث تتغير معطيات الخرج تبعاً لتغير حالة الحساس في الضوء أو الظلام .وبالتالي يمكن أن تزيد مقاومة الحساس أو تنقص عند التعرض للضوء وذلك تبعاً لنوع الحساس .
وظائف مسجلات الوقت :

وهي مفيدة في بعض أنواع الحساسات البصرية ، وهي تقوم على تفعيل أو إبطال التأخير الزمني ، كما أنها تقوم على إبطال الدور الفعال للخرج للكمية المختارة من قبل المستخدم ، كما أنها تؤخر فعالية الخرج للوقت المحدد من قبل المستخدم بعد إزالة الأشياء عن الحساس .

والدارة التالية تبين طريقة وصل الحساس الضوئي ، واستجابته للتغيرات الخارجية المؤثرة . حيث أنه في الظلام تصبح مقاومته صغيرة ويفتح الترانزستور ويعمل المصباح .
) الحساسات العاكسة 



وهي إحدى أنواع الحساسات البصرية الشائعة من النوع العاكس ، حيث يكون المرسل والمستقبل متوضعين في نفس الوحدة ، يرسل المشع الضوء الذي يرتد عن المنتج ليتم تحسس ذلك المنتج ، ويعود الضوء المنعكس عن المنتج إلى المستقبل الذي يتحسسه ، ويتغير نتيجة له .
إن لهذه الحساسات مسافة تحسس أقل من الأنواع البصرية الأخرى لأنها تعتمد على الضوء المنعكس عن المنتج .



إن خطوط الضوء المنكسرة تمثل الأسلوب النبضي للإضاءة والذي يستخدم لضمان أن الإضاءة المحيطة لم تتداخل مع المنتج .

مسافة التحسس للحساس تحدد من قبل قدرة الجسم على عكس الضوء وتمريره للمستقبل .


*10) حساسات الأشعة البينية *​ 



هناك نوع آخر شائع من أنواع الحساسات وهو حساس الأشعة البينية . من الشكل الموضح يكون المرسل والمستقبل في مجموعتين منفصلتين ، يرسل المشع خطوط الضوء عبر الوسط المحيط والتي يتم تحسسها من قبل المستقبل ، فإذا كان المنتج بين المشع والمستقبل فإنه سيتوقف مرور الضوء ويعرف المستقبل عندها أن المنتج موجود .

ويمتاز هذا النوع من الحساسات بانعدام الوصل الميكانيكي بين الحساس والجسم الفيزيائي المتنقل المراد قياس موضعه ، حيث يتم ذلك عن طريق حقل مستمر بينهما .

فيكون إما حقل تحريض مغناطيسي ، من أجل الحساسات ذات التغير في المحارضة أو التي تعتمد على أثر هال أو ذات الممانعة المغناطيسية ، أو أنه حقل كهرطيسي من أجل حساسات تيار فوكو ، أو أنه حقل كهربائي ساكن من أجل الحساسات السعوية . 



*11) حساسات النوع الارتدادي *​ 
إن الحساسات الارتدادية مشابهة للحساسات العاكسة ، حيث يكون المرسل والمستقبل متوضعين في نفس المجموعة ، والاختلاف أن الحساس الارتدادي يبدد الضوء المنعكس بدلاً من المنتج . يشبه هذا العاكس العواكس المستخدمة في الدراجات ، وتمتلك الحساسات الارتدادية مجال تحسس أكبر من العاكسة ، ولكن مجالها أقل من حساسات الأشعة الارتدادية .
إن خواص الاستقبال الممتاز تعتمد على شكل وحجم الجسم ، والذي يعطي مجال أكبر للتحسس من الأنواع الأخرى ، وبالتالي فإن أشعة الضوء المنكسرة تمثل الأسلوب النبضي للإضاءة المستخدمة 




*12) حساسات الألياف البصرية *​ 



وفيها يكون المرسل نفسه المستقبل ، وتكون كابلات الألياف البصرية مربوطة لكليهما ، حيث أن إحدى الكابلات موصل مع المرسل ، والآخر موصل مع المستقبل .

وتكون هذه الكابلات مرنة وصغيرة جداً ، حيث يمر الضوء المنبعث من المرسل خلال الكبل ليخرج من الطرف الآخر من نهاية الكبل المتصل مع المستقبل الذي يتحسس الإشارة ،
وهذه الكابلات يمكن استخدامها في الحساسات البينية والعاكسة .



*13) الحساسات اللونية المحددة *​ 



وهي نوع خاص من الحساسات العاكسة ، وهذا النوع من الحساسات يمكنه أن يفرق بين الألوان ، وبشكل أخص بين الأطياف اللونية . ويستخدم في فحص اللافتات وتخزين المجموعات من خلال ألوانها المحددة ، ويتم اختيارها وفق اللون الذي سيتم تحسسه ، بالإضافة إلى إمكانية ضبط الحساسية للحصول على الدقة المناسبة والعالية .

*14) حساسات الليزر*​ 


يستخدم الليزر كمنبع للضوء في الحساسات البصرية ، ويمكن أن تستخدم حساسات الليزر للحصول على دقة عالية في الفحص ، كما أن الخرج بالنسبة لهذه الحساسات يمكن أن يكون تشابهياً أو رقمياً . وبشكل عام فإن الخرج الرقمي يستخدم ليشير إلى فشل أو نجاح العملية أو دلالات أخرى ، ويمكن استخدام الخرج التشابهي ، للإشارة إلى التغيرات وتسجيل القياسات الفعلية .


* 15 ) الحساسات الفوق صوتية*




وهي تستخدم أمواج ضيقة من الأمواج الفوق صوتية ، للكشف والقياس . وفي الواقع إن الحساسات الفوق صوتية أشبه بالرادار ، حيث أن حزمة الأمواج الفوق صوتية ضيقة بحوالي
(5 مم) ، ترتد عن الجسم باتجاه الحساس ، ويقوم الحساس عندها بتحديد مسافة الجسم ، كما انه يستطيع أن يحدد حجم الجسم أيضاً .إنّ أجساماً بحجم (1 مم) يمكن أن تكتشف بدقة على بعد (0.2 مم) . والشكل يبين قياس الارتفاع والاختلاف بين أحجام الأجسام .


----------



## رامي نسيج (28 أكتوبر 2007)

هناك مفهومان هامان:​

*الأول :* هو الصفات الفيزيائية للجسم الذي يتم تحسسه ، فالحساس يستطيع أن يفحص الشكل الخارجي للجسم ، والثقوب وأن قطعاً قد ثبتت على المنتج .

*الثاني :* هو استخدام الحساس كبوابة ، حيث وجد أن مصنعاً يحوي نظام تحكم متطور ومكمل بفاحص تردد راديوي ولكنه ينجز أحيانا أخطاء معينة ، و يرجع السبب في أن الجسم كان يُفحص من أجل صفاته الخارجية بدون أن يستخدم حساس البوابة لاختيار زمن كل فحص ، فالافتقار لحساس البوابة يعني أن نظام الـ ( PLC ) أحيانا يفحص المنتج من الأمام أومن الخلف ، فمثل هذه الشركة ستخسر ألاف من الدولارات في حين حساس بسعر 30 دولار يمكنه حل هذه المشكلة ، فحساس البوابة يمكنه أن يقرر أن المنتج المطلوب قد تم فحصه .

إن الخواص الفيزيائية للحساس أيضا هامة ، فأشكالٌ معينة ممكن أن تكون فعالة .
فالحساس البصري ذو شكل يشبه نعل الفرس يكون فعالا في تحسس الأجسام التي تمر خلال شكل النعل ، والحساس الدائري يكون فعالا في تحسس الأجسام التي تمر خلال حلقة . والحساسات الصغرية أيضا فعالة في كون الأجسام التي يتم تحسسها صغيرة .
وبكون الأنظمة أصبحت معظمها موئتمتة فهي تخفض الفرص أمام تدخل ومراقبة الكائن الحي 
فعندما يحفر العامل ثقوبا ًفي قالب الآلة فهو يعلم حالاً إذا فتح الثقب يمكنه أن يوقف العملية ويستبدل الثقب أما إذا كانت العملية موئتمتة فلن يكون هناك عامل لمراقبة المشكلة ويجب عندها وضع حساسات لتكشف المشكلة. 
ويمكن أن تستخدم الحساسات لتفحص فيما إذا كان المنتج قد جمع بشكل صحيح ، حيث يبين الشكل التالي استخدام حساس تحريضي للفحص الصحيح للحساس 





*يبين الشكل استخدام خرج تشابهي لحساس من أجل التحكم بالسير الناقل *​*يبين الشكل كيفية قياس الارتفاع للأجسام التي يتم تحسسها ​*

ويمكن أن تستخدم الحساسات لفحص العمليات التي أنجزت من قبل الآلة .
بالطبع هناك العديد من أنواع الحساسات التي تكون ذات أهمية في العديد من التطبيقات الصناعية ، حيث أن ابتكار استخدامات جديدة للحساس تساعد في زيادة عامل الأمان ، والوثوقية ، والكفاءة الإنتاجية .


----------



## رامي نسيج (28 أكتوبر 2007)

) حساسات الحقل الإلكتروني (الحقلية) 



وهي تحتوي على مولد حقلي وحساس يتحسس الحقل عندما يتداخل معه .
تخيل حقلاً مغناطسياً منتشراً من مغناطيس ، إن الحقل المتولد عن المغناطيس ينشر نفس الحقل المتولد عن الحساس .

ولهذه الحساسات نوعان لهما نفس طريقة العمل وهما الحساسات (السعوية والتحريضية) .



*
17) الحساسات التحريضية​*



تستخدم الحساسات التحريضية في تحسس الأجسام المعدنية ، كما أنها شائعة الاستخدام في أدوات الآلات الصناعية .

تعمل الحساسات التحريضية وفق مبدأ التحريض الكهرطيسي ، كما أنها تعمل بشكل يشبه الاتصال بين الملفات الأولية و الثانوية للمحولة . عندما يدخل الجسم إلى مجال الحساس فإن تياراً صغيراً ينشأ على سطح الجسم الخارجي ، وبسبب التداخل مع الحقل المغناطيسي ، فإن جزء من الطاقة يقاد من دارة المذبذب إلى الحساس ، وبالتالي يزداد مطال الاهتزاز مسببا هبوط في الجهد ، وتتحسس الدارة الكاشفة للحساس بهبوط جهد دارة المذبذب و تستجيب بتغيير حالة الحساس.
يبين الشكل حساس تحريضي ، إن الحقل التحريضي المتولد يشكل حقل تحريضي في مقدمة الحساس ، وهذا الحقل يشار إليه من قبل حقل الحساس ، عندما يدخل جسم معدني الحقل فإن هذا الحقل سوف يقطع وسيتم التحسس من قبل حقل الحساس وستتغير حالة الخرج لهذا الحساس .

إن مسافة التحسس لهذه الأنواع من الحساسات تحدد بحجم الحقل ، وهذا يعني انه كلما كان مدى التحسس المطلوب أكبر كلما زاد قطر الحساس .

إن الحساسات التحريضية فعالة في الحجوم الصغيرة ، فإذا كانت المنطقة التي سيثبت عليها الحساس محصورة ، أو إذا كان الجسم الذي سيتم تحسسه صغير ، فإن هذا النوع من الحساسات سيعمل بشكل جيد.








​
يبين الشكل كيفية استخدام مقدمة الحساس التحريضي كأداة للتحكم بالتطبيق عن طريق الحساسات الالكترونية .



*التحريض الكهرطيسي: *

من الشكل فإن الخرج يكون في البداية غير فعال ، و عندما يتحرك الجسم خلال الحقل التولد عن الحساس ينشأ تيار معاكس على طول السطح الخارجي للجسم ، و لدى هبوط الجهد في دارة الهزاز ، يتحسس الكاشف بالهبوط و يغير حالة الحساس و بالتالي سيتفعل الخرج .










*مسافة التحسس للحساسات التحريضية :*



يكون مدى التحسس مرتبطاً بحجم الملف التحريضي ،
وفيما إذا كان ملف الحساس مكشوف أو محجوب ،
فعندما يكون الملف محجوباً ، فإنه ستتوضع حزمة 
تمنع الحقل من الانتشار ما وراء قطر الحساس وهذا يقلص من مسافة التحسس .



يملك الحساس المحجوب نصف مدى التحسس من الحساسات المكشوفة ، وتتأثر مسافة التحسس بالحرارة ، حيث تتغير حوالي 5% تبعاً لتغير الحرارة المحيطة .
*الأثر المغناطيسي (المغناطيسية المتبقية) :*

تعني المغناطيسية المتبقية أن الجسم يجب أن يبقى قريباً حتى يفعل أو يطفئ الحساس ، حيث أن للاتجاه والمسافة دور هام .

إذا كان الجسم يتحرك باتجاه الحساس ، فيجب أن يتحرك الأقرب ، وعندما يتفعل الحساس فسوف يبقى على حالة التشغيل حتى يتحرك بعيداً لتحرير نقطة الإطفاء ، وبالتالي فإن ثغرة الاختلاف هذه تُسبب بواسطة المغناطيسية المتبقية .

يستخدم هذا المبدأ لحذف إمكانية الحساس المقيد .


*18) الحساسات السعوية*​

وهي تستخدم لتحسس الأجسام المعدنية أو اللامعدنية ، وتستخدم بشكل شائع في الصناعة الغذائية ، ويمكن أن تستخدم لتحسس المنتج في داخل الحاويات الغير معدنية .
وهي تعمل على مبدأ الشحنات الستاتيكية ، وتعمل بشكل مشابه لألواح المكثفات .
حيث ينتج المذبذب (الهزاز) والقطب الكهربائي حقل شحنات ستاتيكية ، (ولا ننسى أن الحساس التحريضي ينتج حقل كهرطيسي) . ويقوم الهدف (الجسم الذي سيتم تحسسه) بعمل لبوس المكثف الثاني ، حيث ينشأ الحقل الكهربائي بين الحساس والجسم . 

بالطبع أي جسم يمكن أن يتم تحسسه بحساس سعوي , فالجسم يتصرف كمكثف .
عندما يدخل الجسم ضمن الحقل الكهربائي , يتبعثر التوازن المستمر للحساس وهذا ما يجعل دارة الهزاز تقوم بالمحافظة على الاهتزاز كلما كان الجسم موجود في الحقل .

*وكمثال على حساس سعوي لقياس الموائع :*

فإنه عندما يكون السائل عازلاً يتم الحصول على مكثف إما بلبوسين إسطوانيين ، أو باستخدام لبوس مع جدار الخزان إذا كان معدنياً ، أما العازل فهو السائل في الجزء المغموس ، والهواء في الخارج . إن استخدام المساري من أجل القياس المستمر .

يعود قياس سوية السائل إلى معرفة تغير السعة التي تكون أكبر كلما كان ثابت العازلية للسائل أكبر من ثابت عازلية الهواء .

وبالتالي يجب أن يكون لدينا لبوس مغطى بمادة عازلة تشكل المادة العازلة للمكثفة ، بينما يتشكل اللبوس الآخر مع الاتصال مع السائل الناقل .

*مسافة التحسس للحساسات السعوية :*

إن الحساسات السعوية أدوات غير قابلة للحجب ، وهذا يعني أنها غير قابلة للتشغيل في مكان محكم ، لأنها سوف تتحسس بالمكان المحيط بها .

أما المواد الناقلة فيمكن أن يتم تحسسها بشكل أدق من غير الناقلة لأن الكترونات في المواد الناقلة (النواقل) حرة أكثر للحركة .

إن كتلة الهدف تؤثر على مسافة التحسس , حيث أنه كلما كانت الكتلة أكبر كلما كانت مسافة التحسس أكبر .

إن الحساسات السعوية أكثر حساسية من الحساسات التحريضية من حيث تحسسها لتغيرات الحرارة والرطوبة .

إن مسافة التحسس للحساسات السعوية يمكن أن تتغير بزيادة أو نقصان من(20_15)% .

إن بعض الحساسات السعوية تكون فعالة في ضبط الحساسية ، وهذه يمكن أن تستخدم لتحسس المنتج في داخل الأوعية ،وذلك بتقليل الحساسية حتى لا تحسس الأوعية وتتحسس المنتج بداخلها فقط .

*شبكة أسلاك الحساسات :*

هناك مخططان جوهريان لتوصيل الحساسات : باستطاعة الحمل ، واستطاعة الخط ، وتزود هذه الاستطاعات إلى الاستطاعة المستمرة والمتناوبة للحساس .

*1) استطاعة الحمل للحساس:*

هناك فقط سلكان لوصل الحساس والتيار المطلوب ليعمل الحساس يجب أن يمر خلال الحمل . الذي يمكن أن يكون أي شيء يحد من تيار الخرج للحساس , فكر بأن حملاً يمكن أن يكون خرجه جهاز الـ ( PLC ) .
وحتى يعمل الحساس يجب أن يمر تيار صغير بحدود 2 ميلي أمبير وهو يدعى بتيار العمل ، وهو كافي ليعمل الحساس ولكنه غير كافي لتفعيل دخل الـ ( PLC ) .











إذا كان التيار كافي لتفعيل نظام الـ ( PLC ) فإنه من الضروري ربط مقاومة ، فعندما يفعل الحساس فإنه سوف يمر تيار كافي لأن يفعل دخل الـ ( PLC ) .

زمن الاستجابة هو عبارة عن الزمن الضائع بين الهدف الذي يتم تحسسه وتغير حالة الخرج ، ويمكن أن يكون زمن الاستجابة حاسم في التطبيقات العالية الإنتاج ، ويتم الحصول على أزمنة الاستجابة من صفحات المواصفات للحساس نفسه .

*2) استطاعة الخط للحساس : *

عادة تكون ثلاثة أنواع من الأسلاك ولكن يمكن أن تكون ثلاثة أو أربعة , هناك خطان لتوصيل للاستطاعة وخرج واحد في تشكيلة الخطوط الثلاثة .

يحتاج الحساس لتيار صغير يدعى بتيار الحمل أو تيار التشغيل , هذا التيار يتدفق حتى ولو كان خرج الحساس مفعل أو مطفئ . 

أسلاك التيار هي خرج الحساس , إذا كان الحساس يعمل فهناك تيار خط , وهذا التيار يشغل دخل الـ ( PLC ) .

تيار الحمل الأعظمي هو بحدود من 50) ـ 200) ميلي أمبير . ومن أجل معظم الحساسات تأكد من أنك حددت الحمل (الخرج) و إلا فإن الحساس سيتخرب (سيحترق) .

*
19) حساسات نوع PNP :​*



يتدفق التيار الاصطلاحي من القيمة الموجبة إلى السالبة , عندما يكون الحساس مطفأ , ولن يتدفق التيار عندها في الحمل .

وعندما يكون هناك تيار خرج من الحساس , عندها سيصدر الحساس تيار إلى الحمل .والدارة التالية تبين دارة حساس حراري من النوع السالب (NTC) .





*
20) حساسات نوع NPN :​*



عندما يكون الحساس مطفأ ( غير موصل ) يكون هناك تدفق تيار عبر الحمل .
وعندما يكون الحساس موصول سيكون هناك تيار حمل متدفقاً من الحمل إلى الحساس .
إن اختيار النوع PNP أو NPN سيكون معتمداً على نوع الحمل , بمعنى آخر : إختر الحساس الذي يحقق الملائمة ، وهي متطلبات دخل جهاز الـ ( PLC ) .
) المزدوجة الحرارية :

*

وهي إحدى الأدوات الشائعة من أجل القياسات الحرارية في التطبيقات الصناعية .





إن المزدوجة الحرارية أداة بسيطة متصلة من إحدى النهايات ، والنهايات الأخرى للسكك تكون متصلة بفتحة للدخل التشابهي لأداة التحكم مثل الـ ( PLC ) .





الشكل يبين مزدوجة حرارية متصلة بسلكين إلى نظام الـ ( PLC ) ، وهذان السلكان متوضعان في غلاف واقي ليتم التخلص من الضجيج الالكتروني . 

يكون مبدأ العمل أنه عندما يتصل معدنان مختلفان في عامل التمدد الطولي فإنه سيتولد جهد صغير , جهد الخرج سيناسب الاختلاف في الحرارة ما بين الوصلات الباردة والساخنة .
ثم المفترض أن تأخذ الوصلة الباردة درجة حرارة المحيط (الغرفة) .











الشكل يبين أنه إذا تم تسخين إحدى نهايتي المزدوجة الحرارية وتبريد الطرف الثاني ، فإنه سينشأ تيار سوف يمر من النقطة الساخنة إلى النقطة الباردة .






الشكل يبين جهد الخرج بدلالة درجة الحرارة لنوعين من المزدوجات الحرارية ، وهي تمثل علاقة شبه خطية .​


في الحقيقة تتغير الحرارة تبعاً للبيئة الصناعية , إذا كانت الوصلة الباردة تتغير بالحرارة المحيطة , سوف لن تكون القراءات صحيحة ، وهذا لن يكون مقبولاً بالنسبة لمعظم التطبيقات الصناعية إنه من المفروض أن تحافظ على درجة حرارة الوصلة الباردة بـ 75 درجة .
إذاً يجب أن تكون المزدوجات الحرارية متكافئة ، وهذا يحقق شبكة حساسة للحرارة .
إن المقاومات المستخدمة تمللك معامل سالب من المقاومة ، أي تزداد المقاومة عندما تزداد الحرارة ، وهذه تضبط الجهد بشكل آلي لهذا تبقى القراءة ثابتة . 

إن المزدوجات الحرارية أدوات دقيقة جداً ، والحل يكمن في الأداة التي تأخذ الخرج من المزدوجات الحرارية ، والأداة بشكل طبيعي ستكون جهاز الـ ( PLC ) من النوع التشابهي.

تستخدم (جداول) المزدوجات الصناعية 75 درجة فهرنهايت من أجل الحرارة المرجعية .

) كاشف الحرارة ذو المقاومة RTDs
إن RTDs هي عبارة عن أداة تتغير مقاومتها بدلالة درجة الحرارة ، و تكون مصنوعة من البلاتينيوم وهو عبارة عن عنصر ملائم . إن التغير في درجة الحرارة سيكون خطياً وهذا ما يجعل RTDs هي عبارة عن أداة دقيقة . 

توصل RTDs مثل المقاومات ، والمقاومة الشائعة لكشف الحرارة هي بحدود 100 أوم عند درجة حرارة الصفر المئوية . وكواشف أخرى تكون فعالة في مدى 50 وحتى 1000 أوم .

23) المقاوم الحراري Thermistors​
يبدي المقاوم الحراري تغيراً أكبر في المقاومة من أجل تغير معين في الحرارة . و يمكن أن يكون أكثر دقة وملائمة ، والمشكلة الرئيسية تكمن في أن المقاومات الحرارية غير خطية بشكل كبير 

فإذا كان مجال درجة الحرارة المقاسة صغير نسبياً فيكون المقاوم الحراري أداة جيدة ، تكون شبكة المقاومات الحرارية فعالة حيث أنها تملك جهد خطي صغير بتغير الحرارة .

المعايير المعتمدة على التشوه :

تستخدم لقياس القوة، فهي تعتمد على مبدأ أنه كلما كان السلك رفيع كلما ازدادت المقاومة و هي مصنوعة من سلك بلاستيكي ، فعندما يشد هذا السلك يصبح أكثر رفعاً وهذا ما يزيد مقاومة السلك (حسب العلاقة: ) ، إن هذا التغير في المقاومة يمكن أن يقاس ويحول إلى قوة أو ضغط ، و هي غالبا ما تثبت إلى صفيحة ، وتستخدم في الجسور.


24) حساسات الرطوبة​

يمكن أن نميز بين عائلتين من حساسات الرطوبة :

التي تعتمد على المبدأ الفيزيائي يسمح بالتحديد المباشر للرطوبة ، وهي حالة حساسات الرطوبة ذات التكثف والمنحلة كهربائياً وقائسات الرطوبة ذات المحلول الملحي .

التي تعتمد على قياس إحدى الخواص المتعلقة بالرطوبة لجسم ما ، وهي حالة قائسات الرطوبة ذات الممانعة .


25) الحساسات الطبية​
إن الإشارات التي نحصل عليها من الناس أو الحيوانات هي إشارات صغيرة ، بضعة ميكرو فولت حتى بضعة ميلي فولت ، ولما كان من الضروري قياس التغيرات الصغيرة في كمون الجسم وممانعته وعرض هذه التغيرات وتسجيلها بشكل دقيق فقد تم استخدام :

1. حساسات تلتقط هذه التغيرات .

2. دارة ملائمة للحساسات ومعالجة لإشاراتها .

3. عرض النتائج المفيدة للإشارات بعد معالجتها .

وإن هذه الإشارات الناتجة عن الحساسات الطبية تحتاج إلى تضخيم ، ويمكن تلخيص المراحل التي تمر بها الإشارة الفيزيائية حتى تصبح قابلة للإظهار على الشكل التالي :





حيث يقوم الحساس بقيادة دارة معالجة إشارة أو دارة تضخيم وهي تقوم بدورها باستخلاص المعلومات من الإشارة الواردة للحصول على إشارة مفيدة ، بالإضافة لهذه الوظيفة الأساسية فإن دارة معالجة الإشارة تؤمن عادة عدداً من الوظائف الملحقة ، مثل : إعطاء جهد تهييج في حالة استخدام معايير قياس التشوه أو إعطاء أوامر الضبط والمعايرة .
ويجب أن تتمتع المضخمات المستخدمة في التطبيقات الطبية بالمواصفات التالية :

1. ربح عال فوق 100 .

2. ممانعة دخل عالية .

3. ممانعة خرج منخفضة .

4. استجابة ترددية عالية .





وأما مجالاتها الطبية فهي كثيرة نذكر منها :

القلبية ، والعضلات ، الأعصاب ، التنفس ، الجراحة ، التخدير ، التحليل ، الأشعة .

26) الحساسات الذكية​

وهي الحساسات التي تمتلك وظائف منطقية وتكون قادرة على اتخاذ بعض القرارات ، وهي قادرة على القيام بالوظائف التالية :

المعايرة الذاتية : حيث أنها تمتلك في بنيتها معالج مصغر يمتلك في ذاكرته وظيفة التصحيح التلقائي من خلال الملاحقة الذاتية ، وهي أيضاً قادرة على تشخيص الأعطال ، وهذا ضروري في التطبيقات المعقدة الباهظة الثمن ، كما أنها قادرة على تصليح الأعطال .

العمليات الحسابية : ويتم الاعتماد على قدرة الحساس الحسابية في تعويض التغيرات الناتجة عن الوسط المحيط مثلاً .

الاتصال : وهو من خلال قدرة الحساس على تبادل المعلومات ، وهذه القدرة تستخدم عند الحاجة من أجل أغراض المعايرة .

تعدد التحسس : وهي قدرة الحساس على قياس أكثر من متحول فيزيائي أو كيميائي في آن واحد كقياس الضغط ودرجة الحرارة في نفس الوقت .

كمثال عن الحساسات الذكية الحساس الذي تم تطويره في مركز الأبحاث الإلكترونية في كاليفورنيا من أجل معالجة الإشارة و أيضا حساس التدفق و مصفوفة متحسسة للأشعة تحت الحمراء و قائسات تسارع.

تستخدم في أنظمة التحكم المعقدة ، نظراً لأنها تحل الكثير من المشكلات المتعلقة بالمعايرة وبإمكانية تحسس عدة وسطاء فيزيائية مختلفة .

27) الحساسات الكهروكيميائية​


وهي حساسات مخصصة للتحليل الكيميائي ، وهي تعتمد على مبدأ التفاعلات التي تدخل فيها الجزيئات المشحونة كهربائياً كما وضعها فرداي .

وهذه الجزيئات بشكل عام هي الشوارد والالكترونات التي تكون موجودة ضمن وسط منحل مثل الماء ، وبشكل عام هذا الحساس هو عبارة عن ناقل كهربائي يتم وضعه ضمن الوسط الذي نرغب بدراسته مما يؤدي إلى ظهور نقل للشحنات بين الجزيئات المشحونة وبين الحساس وهكذا يتم التقاط تغير الطاقة الحرة عن السطح الفاصل بين الشحنات والحساس ثم ينقل هذا التغير إلى سلسلة القياس على شكل إشارة كهربائية (تيار/جهد) .

وكمثال عليها حساسات قياس الوسط (PH) ، حساسات قياس جهد الأكسدة والإرجاع ، حساسات قياس الناقلية للمركبات المنحلة كهربائياً .







طرق توصيل الحساسات كهربائياً
إن الاختيار الأساسي للحساس هو تحديد تيار الحمل . يجب أن يحدد تيار الخرج في معظم الحساسات بحيث يكون صغير ، ويكون تيار الخرج ما بين 50 إلى 200 ميلي أمبير .
إذا تدفق تيار الحمل فوق الحد الذي يتحمله الحساس عندها سيتلف الحساس ويتوجب علينا شراء حساس جديد . إن معظم الحساسات تعطب بسبب التوصيل الخاطئ لها .
ويتوجب علينا أن نحدد بحذر تيار الحمل الذي يمكن للحساس أن يتعامل معه .
عادة تضبط أجهزة الـ ( PLC ) التيار إلى مستوى مقبول . وبعض الحساسات تكون فعالة مع خرج الـ Relay والتي يمكنها التعامل بشكل أكبر مع تيار الحمل .

إذا تشكل جهد كبير بين طرف كبل الحساس ، فيجب وضع الكبل ضمن أنبوب معدني ليمنع الحساس من عدم توقفه عن التحسس أو الضرر .

والاعتبار الآخر هو أن نشتري حساس ذو قطبية خاصة . و إذا كان جهاز الـ ( PLC ) يتطلب أدوات تتحمل التيارات العالية تأكد من أنك تحتاج لشراء مثل هذه الأدوات .

طرق توصيل الحساسات ميكانيكياً
يجب أن يوضع الحساس بشكل أفقي ، وهذا يمنع الحطام وتزايد عدد الشرائح المتوضعة فوق الحساس والتي يمكن أن تسبب قراءة خاطئة .
في الوضع العمودي ، قد تتجمع على السطح الخارجي للحساس الأوساخ التي تجعل الحساس غير فعال . أما في الوضع الأفقي تكون الشرائح بعيدة . إذا وضع الحساس بشكل عامودي ، فيجب أن يكون هناك تنظيف دوري للشرائح والأوساخ على السطح الخارجي للحساس ، حيث يمكن أن يستخدم نفث الهواء أو أحواض الزيت لذلك الغرض .

ويجب أن نأخذ بعين الاعتبار بألا يتحسس الحساس نفسه بموضعه . على سبيل المثال ، إذا نصبت الحساسات التحريضية في غلاف معدني فإنها من الممكن أن تتحسس بهذا الغلاف . كما أنه علينا التأكد من عدم وضع حساسين بجانب بعضهم البعض ، فإذا تم ذلك و بشكل قريب فهذا سيؤدي تحسس أحدهما بالآخر وهذا يسبب تحسس غير مرغوب به .

و علينا أن نكون حذرين في عدم استخدام القوة أثناء التركيب ، لأنه في بعض الحالات يكون الحساس في غلاف بلاستيكي ومن الممكن أن يتحطم أو يتشوه أثناء التركيب .

التطبيقات النموذجية للحساس:

عندما نختار حساس للاستخدام في تطبيق معين هناك عدة اعتبارات يجب أن تأخذ بالحسبان وهي كالتالي :


خواص الجسم الذي سيتم تحسسه .

هل المادة المصنوع منها بلاستيكية ، معدنية ، حديدية .

هل هو صغير أم كبير الحجم .

هل سطحه عاكس .

هل هناك مساحة كافية لتنصيب الحساس .

هل هناك مشاكل تلوث .

ما هي سرعة الاستجابة المطلوبة .

ما هي مسافة التحسس المرغوبة .

هل هناك ضجيج كهربائي زائد .

ما هي الدقة المطلوبة .

إذا تمكنا من الإجابة على هذه التساؤلات فسوف تصبح عملية الاختيار سهلة ، كما أن عملية الاختيار تعتمد على سعر الحساس وكلفته (والكلفة أهم مسألة في البلاد النامية) .


ترتيبات فيزيائية:​
يمكن أن تستخدم بعض الترتيبات الفيزيائية للتفريق بين المنتجات . عادة يستخدم ما يسمى "حساس البوابة" . 

تستخدم حساسات البوابة كقادح لنظام الـ ( PLC ) ، فهي تخبره أن المنتج في الموضع المناسب وأن أعمالاً معينة يجب أن تنفذ .





ففي حالة الشكل السابق ، عندما يقدح حساس البوابة نظام الـ ( PLC ) فعندها يفحص حالة الحساسان الآخرين ، فإذا كان كلاهما مفعلان فهذا يعني أن المنتج مربع الشكل ، و إذا كان الحساس الأيمن مفعلاً فهذا يعني أن المنتج دائري الشكل ، و إذا كان حساس البوابة مفعلاً وكلا الحساسان العلويان غير مفعلان فهذا يعني أن المنتج مثلث الشكل الشكل التالي استخدام حساس تحريضي للفحص الصحيح للحساس 




*


----------



## يـــحــيى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية يا رامي على هذا الشرح الوافي و الله يوفقك لصالح العمل
و استمر في تقدمك مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## geniusse01 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

يـــحــيى قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية يا رامي على هذا الشرح الوافي و الله يوفقك لصالح العمل
> و استمر في تقدمك مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررر


 

ونرجو لك التقدم دائما.


----------



## mody2006oo7 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل 

محمد


----------



## alsaneyousef (16 ديسمبر 2007)

Thx Very Much


----------



## عبدالله المشهداني (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم ان تعطوني ما فائدة الكرات التي توضع في خطوط نقل الطاقة الكهربائية؟ رجيا من الله التوفيق لي ولكم ولكافة المسلمين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أبريل 2009)

أخى
مادام سؤالك ليس له علاقة بالموضوع الأصلى فلمصلحتك أن تضعة كموضوع جديد حتى يراه كل الزوار أما هنا فلن يراه سوى من شارك هنا فقط

الإجابة هى عوازل لأن الضغط العالى جدا المستخدم فى هذه الخطوط يحتم أن يكون الكابل بعيدا عن جسم البرج بمسافة تمنع التأيى والتفريغ لأن البرج الحامل متصل بالأرضى ولا يوجد عازل واحد يتحمل نصف مليون فولت أو أكثر و يعلق فى طرف السلك بين الكابل والبرج لذا يوضع عدد منها على التوالى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي رامي جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (30 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكر أخ رامي 
بس ياريت تكون المشاركة مع الصور
والمادة الأصلية موجودة على الرابط التالي
http://www.nawatt.i8.com/Waled/sensor.htm


----------



## الدهيم (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
معكم عضو جديد في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
واشكر مصممي الملتقى على قبول عضويتي 
وكذالك اشكر الاخ يحيى على موضوعه الشيق وشرحه الوافي
اخوكم


----------



## engmkro (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .......
مشكور اخي الكريم على هالمشاركة الرائعة......
وانشالله للامام ............
بس لو سمحت ازا فيك تفيدني بموضوع أجهزة إنذار السرقة وكل متطلبات عمل النظام..
ألف شكر مرة تانية وموفق انشاء الله....


----------



## prprange (22 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع يستحق الاشاده


----------



## YOUSEF1000 (9 يناير 2010)

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم
نشكركم على هدة المجهودات الرائعة 
لوسمحتو نأما منكم شرح
lvdt sensor


----------



## محمود 79 (15 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات وفقك الله


----------



## التراس (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## محمد اميسال (18 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## ابومجدي نورالدين (21 يناير 2010)

الف شكر اخي شرح جميل جدا ويكون اجمل لوكان مدعوما بالصور لكم مني التحيه


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

والله تسلم الايادى.......  مجهود غير عادى ومعلومات قيمه
 وعلى فكره موضوع الحساسات فى غاية الاهمية لمهندسى الكنترول والميكاترونكس


----------



## naseer (25 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## حادي العيس (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ........شرح رائع ولكن ينقصه الصور


----------



## abd_alkaraim (10 فبراير 2010)

أنت رائع يارامي شكرا لك ...تحياتي.


----------



## مهاتير (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني لقد اعطيتم الموضوع كل الاهتمام والعناية .


----------



## majed12 (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة:20:


----------



## ادور (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر كتي رواتمني للجميع التقدم


----------



## cofeeweek (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رامي اشكرك على التقديم الرائع ياريت اتواصل معاك عندي مشروع تخرج ويعتمد على الحساسات ودي اسألك وأستفيد منك اذا امكن
ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## aastra (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الواضح


----------



## eng_hsn (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عايكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخوه الافاضل برجاء الافاده عن طرق trouble shootingمثل ال fish bon مع شرح كل طريقه على حده

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mahfoud1977 (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي رامي شكرا لك على الموضوع وبراك الله فيك تقبل تحياتي





http://images.google.ch/imgres?imgu...%83%D8%B1%D8%A7&hl=fr&sa=G&as_st=y&tbs=isch:1


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخ رامي


----------



## mustafa' (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## kingodvd (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني*


----------



## م معاويه (10 مايو 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووور وما قصرتة موضوع جميل شديد ومتطور


----------



## م/فرج سالم (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## syrianfreedom (17 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود كسبان (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

